# Temp Anti Aliasing



## Dakuhr (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi, I used to habe problems with my settings while playing BF2, but now I've turned on temp. anti aliasing. Is that a good idea?? I don't really know what I should turn on or shouldn't. I've tryed out alot. I've got a ATI Radeon 9800pro and the latest ATI graphcard driver ATI catalyst control center version:1.2.2128.637 

Could u guys help me out a little to find the optimal settings.


----------



## grazzhoppa (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't really understand what you're asking or what problems you've had with bf2 but....

as far as i know, temporal anti aliasing works best at higher frame rates because it takes data from different frames and combines then to create a more effective smoothing effect than regular anti aliasing.  So if you don't have enough frames to take the extra data from, you'll start to see weird things that don't look good.

It depends on how bf2 is running for you.  If you have it set up so you're getting 60+ frames per second consistantly, then turning on temporal anti aliasing would be a good thing because it would give you better image quality than regular anti aliasing.

But if you're getting around 30 fps consistantly, then I don't see how temporal anti aliasing would be a good choice to use...

I think temp. AA is just an eye candy technique.


----------



## Dakuhr (Dec 3, 2005)

*fps?*

It wasn't really a question, more off a cry out for tips 
no no, but how do I know how many frames per second I have? thats not the same as my desktop frequenty is it??




			
				grazzhoppa said:
			
		

> I don't really understand what you're asking or what problems you've had with bf2 but....
> 
> as far as i know, temporal anti aliasing works best at higher frame rates because it takes data from different frames and combines then to create a more effective smoothing effect than regular anti aliasing.  So if you don't have enough frames to take the extra data from, you'll start to see weird things that don't look good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 3, 2005)

For BF2 on a 9800pro I would suggest no antialiasing and maybe 4x anisotropic filtering. At a resolution of about 1024x768.


----------



## Dakuhr (Dec 3, 2005)

But dude then it looks terrible. Normally I use 1600*1200 and alot of AA and everything on low or medium. Ill try some stuff out.



			
				Polaris573 said:
			
		

> For BF2 on a 9800pro I would suggest no antialiasing and maybe 4x anisotropic filtering. At a resolution of about 1024x768.


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 3, 2005)

It's all subjective, I was just giving you a suggestion. I think it looks terrible if you set the image quality to low, I had it set to high when I had my 9800pro.  In the end you just have to tweak it until you find what's best for you.  Good luck.


----------



## Dakuhr (Dec 3, 2005)

OK thanks, Ill try some stuff out



			
				Polaris573 said:
			
		

> It's all subjective, I was just giving you a suggestion. I think it looks terrible if you set the image quality to low, I had it set to high when I had my 9800pro.  In the end you just have to tweak it until you find what's best for you.  Good luck.


----------

